# Interesting spots in Leeds/your favourite places to hang out.



## darkfootfairy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey! 

I'm a student in Leeds, and have been for a year, but I've been finding it hard to get away from all the bog standard 'student' things in Leeds...So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of cool places to see/hang out/eat/shop or just something interesting you've stumbled upon...anything a little bit out of the ordinary or off the beaten path?! 

 Thanks!! 

Julz


----------



## Bingo (Aug 4, 2011)

couple miles down the canal =D 

http://www.theabbey-inn.co.uk/


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2011)

Meanwood Park is lovely:

http://www.leeds.gov.uk/About_Leeds/Parks_and_gardens/meanwood_park.aspx

take a 51 or 55 bus from the city centre


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2011)

Nazam's Curry House - cheap no nonsense place and byo booze - and "The Chemic Tavern" is just down the road - what's not to like? 

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2897832-nazam_s_leeds-i


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

The best lunch in town: http://www.jaldijaldi.com/menumain.html


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The best lunch in town: http://www.jaldijaldi.com/menumain.html


 
Better than KFC?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 5, 2011)

darkfootfairy said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a student in Leeds, and have been for a year, but I've been finding it hard to get away from all the bog standard 'student' things in Leeds...So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of cool places to see/hang out/eat/shop or just something interesting you've stumbled upon...anything a little bit out of the ordinary or off the beaten path?!
> 
> ...


Have you tried Headingley?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 7, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> Nazam's Curry House - cheap no nonsense place and byo booze - and "The Chemic Tavern" is just down the road - what's not to like?
> 
> http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2897832-nazam_s_leeds-i


seconding this - stuffed myself silly in nazam's earlier, and likely be chemicing tomorrow  apparently the common place (or a building nearby, not sure which) is  reopening as a workers co-op/gig venue too. I also recommend coffee and lunch at pasta romagna, just near briggate/hmv.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

The Leeds Library looks like it's worth a visit, but you need to make an appointment first.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

The Leeds Library looks like it's worth a visit, but you need to make an appointment first.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

The Leeds Library looks like it's worth a visit, but you need to make an appointment first.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

The Leeds Library looks like it's worth a visit, but you need to make an appointment first.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

The Leeds Library looks like it's worth a visit, but you need to make an appointment first.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

tp


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

tp


----------



## free spirit (Aug 7, 2011)

depends what you're into really.

otley chevin's a great place for a walk in something approaching proper countryside, but only a half hour bus ride from the city centre (X82 IIRC), and there's the dynely arms (think that's what it's called) at the cross roads just before it that does good food with beer garden etc, and the cross keys (I think) at the top of the chevin as well although that tends to be a bit full of families with screaming kids. Also a very good vegie restaurant a bit down the road towards otley from the cross keys.

Otley has a fair few pubs including a couple of decent ones, but I can't remember the names, so is worth a look for a night out, with the last bus back at around 11.30.

clubs wise, try out stinkies peephouse, home of leeds' infamous club night, back to basics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Have you tried Headingley?


headingley's well boring and proper studenty


----------



## smmudge (Aug 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> headingley's well boring and proper studenty



And hardly off the beaten path!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned the Leeds Library?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> headingley's well boring and proper studenty


Yea was a joke. Altho saying that if you go up in the summer when the students have fucked off home it's actually quite good. Nowhere is too busy and did I mention the students not being there?!

I've lived in Leed for around 7 years now but not too sure how to answer the OP as it seems a bit general! I live in the city centre so pretty much everything I do is there (going out etc). Pubs in the city centre for me seem to go to one extreme or the other - either they're pretentious arty farty places or they're full of townies up for a fight! That's probably just me tho. The Adelphi pub is a cool hangout and I quite like the bars around the nothern quarter (Sela Bar, North Bar, Sandinista) and these are the arty farty bars I referred to. I like the Hifi Club and Wardrobe is supposed to be good but only managed to go in there for a drink rather than the club bit (usually after I've been to Aagrah which is a pretty good Indian)

Not sure about places to see there don't appear to be that many in Leeds (altho funnily enough there is a very regular open top bus tour around the city showing people god only knows what). The Tropical World at Roundhay Park is pretty good for a day out (probly got loads of meerkats now as most places like that look to cash in on the current craze). Walking along the canal to Kirkstall and have a look round the Abbey grounds would be a nice day out too. Walking the other way down the canal takes you to Thwaites Mill. It also takes you past loads of locals drinking beer with their shirts off from Hunslet/Belle Isle - probably just stick to Kirkstall! Oh yes, there's the new City Museum on Milenium Sq that opened recently. Downstairs has some cool animals then upstairs some pretty boring stuff about the history of Leeds - maybe you'll like that who knows?

Keep an eye out for the West Indian carnival at Chapeltown whenever that is (August bank holiday?). That's definitely an experience you should try and get to. You just missed the Gay Pride event at the bottom of Briggate yesterday if you like street parties. Didn't go this year but usually try to pop along for a couple of drinks. That area in general plus call lane on the parallel street is probably the best drinking area in the city centre but nothing really unique about it. There's probably some other events buut can't think of any.

I've been to quite a few good restaurants but without knowing what you like I'm not sure what to recommend!

Feel free to ask any questions...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in Headingley right now. it's being destroyed by feral youths, knocking over wheely bins and outside shop signs.
or maybe it's the wind.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Horsforth/ rawdon/menston lots of semi rural places about. And yep Kirkstall Abbey and canal area, but take care, there seem to have been a recent load of drownings in the canal with people being pushed into it!


----------



## darkfootfairy (Aug 11, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Have you tried Headingley?



Yes I have - I was looking for somewhere with a little more variation and not so....studenty I guess!!


----------



## darkfootfairy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! These ideas are all awesome!! =D x


----------



## Edie (Aug 24, 2011)

Nother vote for Meanwood park/ the Hollies. I live on t'other side to seeformiles 

Check out Heart in Headingley, new community centre, nice caf.

You've been to Brudenell Social I guess?

We got married in the Adelphi so I'm biased lol. Also liking the Gin Palace. Reliance (north street)- my original and fav place.

Nother shout for the Chevin.

Also, you been to Birds Yard in town if you like quirky shopping?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2011)

all this is new to me! wish i could afford to go out at the mo. i hear there's a great night called Cosmic Slop on next week.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow 2 new things for me there Bird's Yard and Cosmic Slop... woohoo!


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 25, 2011)

Have a day trip to Hebden Bridge. It's very nice. I shall be off there myself today to pick up the big sprog.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 25, 2011)

Edie said:


> Nother vote for Meanwood park/ the Hollies. I live on t'other side to seeformiles



Edie lives on what I'd call the posh side of the park but with my side now sporting a Waitrose and two new bars it's probably about even!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 6, 2011)

Meanwood park is the best park in leeds - especailly beautiful when the rhodedendrons are blooming. Meanwood's got a few decent cafe and the very excellent meanwood communtiy shop.
I second the chemic as a great pub. Theres often (free) live music on there at a weekend and the thursday open mic often features some quality performers. Nassams and 7 spices are nearby for good value curries.
Speaking of takeaways - I'd also recommend Shawama (sp?) a lebanese place opposite the library pub by the uni.
Brudennel Socail Club in hyde park has cheap beer and is a good live music venue, check it out for occasioanl free/cheap gigs as well as more well known acts. Cheap beer as well. Mixed crowd of young folks and older boho/pisshead/munter types. Rarely any aggro or too many dickheads.
Leeds city market is well worth a look for cheap everything and has lots of character.
If you want to get invovled with the local scene and meet lots of people, think about volunteetring for Unity day - http://www.unityday.org.uk/. Its an annual free festival on Hyde Park thats totally run by the local community and has fundraising events running all year (including the hyde park panto if your of a thespain bent with a low embarassment threshold). They are always looking for people to volunteer.
Hyde Park generally has a very active community of artists, activists, musicians etc so if you are into doing anything creative you will find like minded people here. Check out (or contribute to) hyde park heat magazine -  http://www.myspace.com/hydeparkheat
Theres also the Hyde Park arthouse cinema - http://www.hydeparkpicturehouse.co.uk/ - one of the oldest cinemas in the country.
The West Indian centre in Chapletown often has music events on - dub and dancenights especailly.
In town theres loads of little bars and venues to explore - north bar, sandanista, hi fi club.
The Art Gallery is always worth a look and the town hall often has events on (you've just missed an exhibition about the history of the leeds music scene).
The Packhorse and the Fenton opposite the uni reguallrly have local bands playing upstairs. Check local listing mags for whats going on. I've had some of my best nights out in leeds stumbling on great gigs in those pubs.
If you like cycling - the canal path west is a pleasing route, with a few nice pubs en-route. Take a bike ride to the Abbey Inn for Sunday Lunch.
Chaple Allerton is nice if you like poncy middle class faux bohemia.
Away from Leeds - Harewood House is quite nice, and if you can get in for nowt if you go down the side road and walk through the woods.
Otley and Ilkley are worth a visit and have nice walks over the moors. Hebdon Bridge has the river and is the lesbian captial of the UK.
Bradford is a bit of a disaster area but has the Media Museum which is pretty cool.

Places to avoid - The Three Legs. Most of East Leeds. Beeston. The Otley Run. The Original Oak.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 6, 2011)

Edie said:


> Nother vote for Meanwood park/ the Hollies. I live on t'other side to seeformiles


this means you must be living about 15 minutes walk from me.

Not that I'm stalking you or owt, just a point of information.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 6, 2011)

tbh though, looking at this thread, I can't help thinking that it's about time we had a leeds urbanites meet up.

It's only 10 years or so since the last one, or the last one I was at... *mists of time swirl across thread*


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd be on for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

Good post Kaka Tim - is the canal path roadbike friendly? didn't know about that and wouldn't mind exploring it.
I second the recommendation to go to Harewood House for a walk in the woods - you might spot a red kite or two in the grounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

Edie said:


> I'd be on for that.


me too, but i might not be here for much longer


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah its mostly concrete path and very flat . There's one or two spots where you have to carry the bike up some steps at the locks - but thats it. If you're adventurous you can just keep going past rodley and on to saltiare - another place worth a visit. Especailly the little  tram thing that goes up the side of the hill behind the mill to shipley glen. 50p a ticket!


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> me too, but i might not be here for much longer


Me, you, seeformiles, free spirit?

I could do this weekend maybe, or one night next week x

PM rather than details here please x


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2011)

The Angel on Angel Inn Yard is a great wee place. Sam Smiths pub and ridiculously cheap bar prices. Go in there for a beer every time i'm in Leeds.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 7, 2011)

Edie said:


> Me, you, seeformiles, free spirit?
> 
> I could do this weekend maybe, or one night next week x
> 
> PM rather than details here please x


this weekend would be good for me, can't really do week nights these days.

will engage cloaking device for further details...


----------



## smmudge (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd be up for a leeds meet if there are any more.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 18, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here


----------



## Bingo (Sep 19, 2011)

have there been previous Leeds meets? If yep then where? Thought the Chemic might be a good venue?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure if there've been previous ones, but i like the idea of having one in the chemic


----------



## free spirit (Sep 19, 2011)

damn, my cloaking device was waay too good, and I forgot to pm anyone.

bingo - previous leeds meet I remember was in about 2001 or something silly like that at the Royal Park IIRC. Shall we get one sorted then?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 19, 2011)

Chemic gets my vote


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2011)

The chemic's alright for me too....As long as free spirit brings the cloaking device in case I see anyone I know


----------



## Bingo (Sep 21, 2011)

dont worry we can hide in the back room its dark in there!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Any dates in mind?


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 25, 2011)

haven't logged in for a bit - have probably missed this drink. Pity - I was playing in the back room of the Chemic last night!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 25, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> haven't logged in for a bit - have probably missed this drink. Pity - I was playing in the back room of the Chemic last night!



Funnily enough nothing's been organised yet  (unless it was without me!). I'll start a PC to throw some dates around?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 25, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> haven't logged in for a bit - have probably missed this drink. Pity - I was playing in the back room of the Chemic last night!


arse - i saw your band on a poster last week and forgot to write down when/where you were playing. me and the housemate were *that* close to going down the pub last night 
any more gigs lined up?


----------



## Bingo (Sep 25, 2011)

ooh what band?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 25, 2011)

Somehting ukele realted perchance?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 25, 2011)

^  'world of leather', iirc


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> arse - i saw your band on a poster last week and forgot to write down when/where you were playing. me and the housemate were *that* close to going down the pub last night
> any more gigs lined up?



Currently plotting a X-mas show for December!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Somehting ukele realted perchance?



Yep - we had an early slot playing as a trio but I think I may have upset some people by bringing along a mandolin......


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> Yep - we had an early slot playing as a trio but I think I may have upset some people by bringing along a mandolin......



Blaphamy!!!


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Bradford is a bit of a disaster area but has the Media Museum which is pretty cool.
> 
> Places to avoid - The Three Legs. Most of East Leeds. Beeston. The Otley Run. The Original Oak.



Morley's horrible as well, six months there was enough for me. Nasty BNP-supporting ****hole.

Bradford's a dump, but (cliched I know) it's still a great place for cheap south Asian food (much better than over here), and overall, I prefer it to Leeds tbh - somehow feels more "honest" and with more character. And there's always Saltaire, which is really nice, and is only 20 minutes from Leeds by train - it takes that long to get halfway to Seacroft on the bus ffs lol.

if you're looking for somewhere more unusual to visit, the Medical Museum at SJH is great. I took my ex there last year - gross in places, but fascinating (if you like that sort of thing, obviously lol).


----------

